# Funny Fishing Pics



## LDUBS (May 5, 2018)

These are pretty good.


----------



## richg99 (May 6, 2018)

We must have the same group of friends. 

I got those same pix from a guy in Wisconsin this morning.
Rich


----------



## LDUBS (May 6, 2018)

Huh, my guy is in South Carolina. I wonder if they know each other. Haha

I was going to post the fly fisherman using the walker in the "oldies" thread, but saw you already put it on the memes thread.

Edits: might hold the record for a few sentences!


----------

